# Graphtec Ce 3000-40



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

does anyone own a GRAPHTEC CE 3000-40 ? is this a good machine? does it do contour cutting?


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

From my quick Google search it doesn't look like it does, but I can't verify that.

Have you found a used one somewhere?


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

yes i have found a used one.i also did a search and couldnt figure out if it did do contour cutting.i wanna thank u chani for being so helpful on this forums.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm just here to learn and pass on what I've learned. 

Now that I've dug a little deeper, it appears that it may contour cut.

Graphtec CE3000 Plotters from Ordway Sign Supply - (800) 967-3929


----------



## deenastee (Mar 31, 2006)

Hmmm,im Still Not Sure.have U Ever Used A Puma Cutter? Or Heard Any Good Things About Them


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

The Puma is a GCC cutter.

R.


----------

